
2015 Tech Salary Guide [pdf] - gmays
http://s3.amazonaws.com/DBM/M3/2011/Downloads/RHT_2015_salary-guide.pdf
======
itsbits
"use a 3-D printer to print hyper-individualized meals"..very ambitious
one..More odds of automated cookers which prepare on voice/brain mapping
commands...

~~~
bengali3
Here's the cited article where that line comes from, with 33 other predictions
from Futurist Thomas Frey

[http://www.wfs.org/blogs/thomas-frey/33-dramatic-
predictions...](http://www.wfs.org/blogs/thomas-frey/33-dramatic-predictions-
for-2030)

My favorite: By 2030, the world’s largest Internet company will be in the
education business, and it will be a company we have not heard of yet.

~~~
itsbits
Interesting...

[http://www.futuristspeaker.com/2011/10/the-coming-food-
print...](http://www.futuristspeaker.com/2011/10/the-coming-food-printer-
revolution/) Please We should call it as a cooking machine..i can't digest
food when they say it as a 3D printer..

------
joeperks
Does anyone know of resources similar to the 1994 onward timeline they outline
here, but with much much more detail?

Not so interested in the future predictions (without a solid explanation on
why they are predicting those, it seems more like at best guessing and at
worst marketing hogwash to me).

